# Surf and Turf for dinner. Mock Tenderloin and Taco! (Octopus)



## SittingElf (Feb 23, 2019)

Got a great thumbs up from the wife and kid last night for a Surf and Turf dinner I made for 'em!
Turf was Mock Tenderloin steaks that are extremely cheap by the pound ($2.60/lb) and generally tough and difficult. The magic of turning them into a succulent, juicy, and tender meat is to cook them Sous Vide for 2.5 hours at 130℉ with the meat seasoned with Montreal Seasoning and in the vacuum bag with rosemary and a garlic clove. After pulling them out, they get pan seared initially with avocado oil and finished by hot basting with reclarified infused butter made with garlic, chopped parsley, and thyme. Out of the pan and rested for five minutes to serve medium rare inside with a tasty dark seared bark, and almost able to cut with a fork! As good as any $12/lb Prime steak!
Served with Mashed Cauliflower and butter, along with baked parmesan encrusted zucchini discs.
Surf was Japanese Tako (Octopus) served with soy sauce, ginger and wasabi on the side.
Total time other than the 2.5 hour Sous Vide bath was less than 30-minutes. Bon Appetit!z

For those that don't know Mock Tenderloin, it's a bit of a non sequitur, the steaks commonly referred to as mock tenderloin steaks are not particularly tender. The term is often used to describe a chuck fillet steak, fish steak, shoulder tender or chuck clod tender. It is the cut next to the top blade, and is usually too tough to pan fry, broil or barbecue. Perfect for Sous Vide however, and done right, tender and juicy!


----------

